# Newly adopted pigeon help!



## Bummilk (May 3, 2021)

I adopted a lone younger (maybe 1 month old) male pigeon, and hes still adjusting into his new cage until I will let him free roam in my apartment. He seems to be comfortable and not too nervous, since he preen and rests with no worries. He even let me touch and handle him without being scared. Here's whats been worrying me though; he doesn't really eat but he attempts to peck the food a bit, and drinking is also something I haven't seen him do.
I know he's only been here for maybe 24 hours, but its worrying me. He also keep attempting to go through the bars of the cage and it breaks my heart to see him be so desperate to get out, knowing that I probably should not let him out yet. What should I do? Is it normal behavior for the first few days? Sorry if this is the wrong place to post this. I'm also a first time bird owner, if that is to any explanation to why I'm extra worried


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Was he capable of eating before you adopted him? At one month old, he is still very young. The droppings will indicate if he is eating or not. A healthy droppings is round, brown and firm with a white dot on top. If he is not eating, then he will produce bright green and creamy droppings. If he was eating before you adopted him, try to get the same seed mixture he used to eat.

Do you have his cage on a table or somewhere off the floor? They feel safer when in a higher spot, especially at night. You can also cover half of the cage with a blanket to make him feel safer.


----------



## Bummilk (May 3, 2021)

Marina B said:


> Was he capable of eating before you adopted him? At one month old, he is still very young. The droppings will indicate if he is eating or not. A healthy droppings is round, brown and firm with a white dot on top. If he is not eating, then he will produce bright green and creamy droppings. If he was eating before you adopted him, try to get the same seed mixture he used to eat.
> 
> Do you have his cage on a table or somewhere off the floor? They feel safer when in a higher spot, especially at night. You can also cover half of the cage with a blanket to make him feel safer.


Yea, he just started eating maybe 2 or 3 weeks before I picked him up from the breeder. I've kept a close eye on his droppings too, I'm not 100% but it looks to be healthy poop.. I can show a picture if it isn't too gross haha. And yea hes on top of a table


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

You are welcome to post a photo of the droppings. When you have pigeons, that's usually the first indication of a healthy or sick pigeon.


----------



## Bummilk (May 3, 2021)

Okay yesterday his poop was looking fine, but just now they look very watery or dark green like this;









However he started eating and drinking again yesterday and he preen himself and shows that he's active, could it be from just him being a bit nervous? Here's a picture of my boy munching some seeds


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

You can wait and see if the droppings return to normal again. Maybe he just needed time to adjust.


----------



## Bummilk (May 3, 2021)

Marina B said:


> You can wait and see if the droppings return to normal again. Maybe he just needed time to adjust.


Yes they are normal again, guess I'm just an overreacting parent 😂


----------



## Bummilk (May 3, 2021)

Shadow Gleason said:


> it is normal, they are homing birds and use to be free regular... These birds will drive you crazy till they are paired up for life... If he has a band on him, check it to find owner,,, He will start to eat soon, just take some getting use to where he is at, and who with... These birds need room to fly should not have wings cut, nor be let free, as they barely survive on own in the wild... These birds are usually owned any more and some times forget lost, or refuse to go home, because of abuse, or bad place to live for them... They do choose if they will stay at times, and get loss because they want a different home then what they have... These birds need a nesting house, and will stay fast if you build one, and gie them freedom to fly to it in a room big enough to live as a pet, or a loft outside... These birds are homers, and always home to birthing place, unless you can change it from keeping them else where for a year or so, then release, and they stay if happy... If you give him a female, and house, he will be happy and want to stay, if you are good to him... But caging will not work for long, better to keep them in a room to be able to fly, and spend some time with him, or he will get wild, mean, and bite... I do birds, and holistic medicine 20 something years now, any questions e-mail me at [email protected] Shadow Gleason


Hi, he has started eating and doing it regularly as well as drinking, and he is very tame and nice. Hes not scared of me or my hands at all 

I only keep him in the cage when unsupervised or when he needs to go to sleep for the night. He free roams my apartment and he loves it very much! he has his favorite spot on top of my wardrobe and on the dinner table. He's very comfortable and sleeps flat on his stomach even on lower grounds, so he must feel like he trusts his new home.
However he still yearns for the outside though, as he will maybe 50% of the time attempt to fly through the windows repeatedly.. I have installed netting so he bounces off without hurting himself, but its still worrisome. Will he ever learn that he can not pass through the windows?


----------



## Bummilk (May 3, 2021)

Shadow Gleason said:


> I do holistic medicine for free to help birds, and rescue birds too... I build custom bird houses if you would like one, they do cost for workmanship on them, they take time to make, are hand made by me, and designed by me, through my husband with autocad... they cost a pretty penny, they are also well built to last, very durable, insulated, with running lights, place on top of house for food, water, toys, and a perching rod, locking doors for protection. These houses are affordable, because of making payments to get them, or pay in full, and wait for your order if you like... Orders are first come, first serve... I do have orders always, so orders can be backed up, as much as up to 4 months to get your house from ordering... So if you decide to order please note it will take time to receive this house, please be patient with your order, greatness is created by the quality of the workmanship... This you will find in this product... As mall pieces are hand crafted each alone before assembling all houses... This is a great find, and i do not advertise it on line, very few know about this now, and I am lined up with much work to do today... I am not here to sell you, but I will let you know if interested... This is an opportunity only a few have seen to purchase from me, should see these stunting houses for birds... Unbelievable, but good quality... They last years, already been tryed for lasting, and mistakes... These houses can be made for outside, lofts, or inside the home, what ever the need is I make it happen through design of your own...
> 
> Yes you are over reacting, dropping are healthy, just out of balance from changes in his environment and people...dropping should be fine if they dark green, not black and white, they can have some real runny looking at times and means most of the time nothing, just his system cleaning out once in a while as it needs to do, or balance from changes in his life... looks as he is doing well, maybe depression could be present, but on one pic could not note this actually... It is possible if he is alone with no birds, or alone most of the day... Birds live in close families, flocks, not alone, and act by the group... This can be a time of real confusion for him with no group to act from... This could lead to depression, and sickness later on... These birds don't do well without a mate, or alone, without lots of love, someone to be with... But these birds make great pets, quiet, and very good natured, loving birds... Train easy too, can home to their home, very inteligent birds they truly are...


He is a lone pigeon, but I spend very much (if not all) time with him so he is never alone, I scratch/pet/preen his neck like a potential mate would do and let him climb ontop of me to let him know I am his companion. He is very tame and very easy to handle. He's not afraid of me whatsoever


----------



## Bummilk (May 3, 2021)

Shadow Gleason said:


> I do holistic medicine for free to help birds, and rescue birds too... I build custom bird houses if you would like one, they do cost for workmanship on them, they take time to make, are hand made by me, and designed by me, through my husband with autocad... they cost a pretty penny, they are also well built to last, very durable, insulated, with running lights, place on top of house for food, water, toys, and a perching rod, locking doors for protection. These houses are affordable, because of making payments to get them, or pay in full, and wait for your order if you like... Orders are first come, first serve... I do have orders always, so orders can be backed up, as much as up to 4 months to get your house from ordering... So if you decide to order please note it will take time to receive this house, please be patient with your order, greatness is created by the quality of the workmanship... This you will find in this product... As mall pieces are hand crafted each alone before assembling all houses... This is a great find, and i do not advertise it on line, very few know about this now, and I am lined up with much work to do today... I am not here to sell you, but I will let you know if interested... This is an opportunity only a few have seen to purchase from me, should see these stunting houses for birds... Unbelievable, but good quality... They last years, already been tryed for lasting, and mistakes... These houses can be made for outside, lofts, or inside the home, what ever the need is I make it happen through design of your own...
> 
> Yes you are over reacting, dropping are healthy, just out of balance from changes in his environment and people...dropping should be fine if they dark green, not black and white, they can have some real runny looking at times and means most of the time nothing, just his system cleaning out once in a while as it needs to do, or balance from changes in his life... looks as he is doing well, maybe depression could be present, but on one pic could not note this actually... It is possible if he is alone with no birds, or alone most of the day... Birds live in close families, flocks, not alone, and act by the group... This can be a time of real confusion for him with no group to act from... This could lead to depression, and sickness later on... These birds don't do well without a mate, or alone, without lots of love, someone to be with... But these birds make great pets, quiet, and very good natured, loving birds... Train easy too, can home to their home, very inteligent birds they truly are...


He also has a little cold, he sneezes and get a runny nose sometimes since I picked him up from the pigeon guy. I'm going to a vet to get a general health checkup and tips for treating his cold tomorrow.


----------

